# Paint Creek?



## kingwilly

SALMONATOR, Sounds like you have a drinking problem.

KW


----------



## Kevin

> _Originally posted by kingwilly _
> *SALMONATOR, Sounds like you have a drinking problem.
> 
> KW *


Why? He didn't say he ran out.


----------



## unregistered55

The Paint Creek Pot Belly Fly Fisher Club...P.C.P.B.F.F.C


----------



## SALMONATOR

kingwilly,

Don't know what gives you that impression. I've never in my life had a problem drinking.


----------



## subocto

anybody ever really fished johnson creek near northville? ive read articles about it but believe it is just a cruel joke on southeastern michigan fishermen. can anyone tell me they have caught or even seen trout here. drove by it and it was bone dry


----------



## unregistered55

subocto, I am not sure...start a new thread on Johnson Creek I am sure someone on here has caught something there...


----------



## mtorzews

I have caught two trout in Johnson creek. Both were in the 9 - 10 inch range and took spinners. Some trout do hold over through the summer. The creek is stocked each year, but I wouldn't ever call the fishing good. 

Yes there are trout in there.


----------



## subocto

I live on seven mile rd in northville and am very close to there. I took a drive last fall to see what it looked like, and could only find a dry ditch with a sign on the side of the road saying "johnson drain" trib of the rouge river. where did you access or find the river?


----------



## YPSIFLY

Yeah, they're in there, but its a lot of work. You'll get one brown for every 25-30 creek chubs. If you're using fly gear, get ready to make some "creative" casts.

Nice place to fish on a hot day though.


----------



## ZobZob

FYI to all...

Johnson Drain, Creek whatever you want to call it is primarily artificial lures only in the new trout and salmon guide. No bait of any kind can be used (dead or alive) only flies, spinners, etc.

Zob


----------



## cscitney

Paint creek always comes up every year...........
I love this creek. Taught both my sons how to fish on Paint Creek. If for this reason alone it will always hold a special place in my heart. There are not many BIG fish in the Paint but there are allot of 6-10 inch fish. My son now spends every weekend there in the summer. We usualy fish every weekend until we get skunked. That will usualy take us into Salmon season. Another hint would be to check the Paint out later in the season. After the middle of May most locals are done fishing in there and not much pressure on the fish.

Just my 2 cents !!

Chuck


----------



## unregistered55

Due to its small size a bit of stealth is needed. In my experience the fish aren't overly selective when it comes to fly patterns but you need to be careful how you move around when fishing there. I find a lot of my casts to fish rarely exceed 10-11 feet. At these close ranges mistakes are magnified.


----------



## wickedcarpenter

A buddy of mine caught a 9lb Brown using worms.

_From the editor: Please don't reveal specific spots._


----------



## SALMONATOR

Sorry man. I don't believe it.

Al


----------



## StreamAddict

I'm with Salmonator..That's too tall of a tale.


----------



## YPSIFLY

I don't think he's lying.

I fished with Wicked last week and he told me about his buddy's fish, it was caught in Paint Creek in Ypsilanti. PC in Ypsi used to be stocked with browns up until a few years ago. Read Jim Bedford's _Flyfisher's Guide to Michigan_, its mentioned in the section regarding the Huron.

I think he just got them mixed up.


----------



## SALMONATOR

That makes alot more sense. I didn't even know there was another Paint Creek in SE Michigan. Sorry.

Al


----------



## BigFeezy

has anybody fished below the bridge at snell road ?


----------



## wickedcarpenter

Now i'm gonna have to hit the spot this summer and see what i come up with.No reason for me to lie about it,if i do get into a big one i'll for sure get a pic.
i've seen many rainbows landed in there with friends.
i think we are the only ones who fish Paint Creek around here.


----------



## stinger63

Not anymore wicked you just made the mistake of telling everyone on the internet about it.Also was that 9lb brown trout or brown carp caught out of there?

To the guys that fish the other paint <has any of you ever tryed the muddler minnow?I have good luck on that fly down south on some small spring fed trout streams down there.


----------

